# IH C153 Gas Engine



## cey146 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm replacing the valve cover gasket and have found a broken spring on the 4th valve back, from the front. This is the exhaust valve? In addition to that confirmation, I need to know the clearance spec for that valve. Thanks for your help!


----------

